# Ordering Uniforms...



## Restless23 (20 Sep 2007)

Hey guys, i just joined the army reserves and got fitted for my uniforms. 
The guy said they should take about 2 weeks to come in but ive heard they take alot longer.
How long do you think they'll take to come?


----------



## davidk (20 Sep 2007)

Do you mean your DEUs? They'll be there when they'll be there, you should get a call from clothing stores. But you said you just joined the reserves. You do not have an immediate need for these items. What's the big rush?


----------



## Restless23 (21 Sep 2007)

hahaha, no theres no rush, im just kinda pumped, and cant wait till BMQ lol


----------



## Restless23 (21 Sep 2007)

and ya, i was talkin about the DEUs...


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2007)

Restless23 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i just joined the army reserves and got fitted for my uniforms.
> The guy said they should take about 2 weeks to come in but ive heard they take alot longer.
> How long do you think they'll take to come?



Depends, as answered on this site numerous times.

*PRes Land* DEU:

*Officers:*  Entitled immediately.
*
Other ranks: *  Not entitled to issue until they have successfully completed 1 year of service *OR* upon successful completion of QL3 training, whichever comes *first*.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2007)

Good points for everyone to reference.  Worthy of a "Sticky" and "Lock" to be updated by Vern should there be any changes or updates.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2010)

An update to eligibility:



			
				ekpiper said:
			
		

> I wanted to add a small amount of information regarding PRes entitlement to DEU in the "Ordering Uniforms..." thread in the Uniforms Board.
> 
> The exception to Needing QL3 / 1 year in to get DEU is the musician who is entitled to DEU on enrollment.
> 
> ...


----------

